# Photos of races in California Classics



## Jack Rackham (Nov 26, 2008)

Pro Women's Crit and Road Race photos of season opener of central valley classics.

http://www.procyclingwomen.com/Merced-Criterium-2010/Merced-Criterium-1.html

http://www.procyclingwomen.com/Foothills-2010/Foothills-1.html

Cheers!
Jack


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great pics. Thanks!


----------

